# 2012 Cruze Transmission slipping



## RegalT (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey all, I see that there are many other threads involving these transmissions on the Chevrolet Cruze. My girlfriend has just purchased a 2012 Cruze LS Auto. In the time of her ownership, it has been to the dealer three times. The vehicle does the current run of the mill things, hard shifts / downshifts, which is really annoying itself. It also tends to "slip". When putting the car into reverse, the car will roll (forward or backwards depending on SLIGHT incline) and bang into gear. Recently I noticed this myself at a Walmart parking lot. I was infront of a shopping cart station. I put the auto into reverse, and it rolled foward and bumped into the station before going into reverse. The service people have NOTCED this on test drive but still say "There is nothing wrong" It shifts horrible, especially compared to my 11' Regal (I know, i know, heavier car, etc) It's at the dealer now and they were going to give it back to her before I called Chevrolet and made a complaint. Then, they changed their tune to "thursday" They told my rep that they can not find anything wrong with it. The rep told me it's their word over mine (ours)

There is something wrong with it, it's apparent. The more I see of all these complaints it's a wonder there is not a class-action lawsuit following this. I work for GM (Assembly plant) and i'm the one that told her to buy GM. I feel horrible as it has been a pain in the butt for her ever since!

Like i said, I know there are other threads - I would like this one to be made sperate because i have not seen this exact issue elsewhere.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

RegalT said:


> Hey all, I see that there are many other threads involving these transmissions on the Chevrolet Cruze. My girlfriend has just purchased a 2012 Cruze LS Auto. In the time of her ownership, it has been to the dealer three times. The vehicle does the current run of the mill things, hard shifts / downshifts, which is really annoying itself. It also tends to "slip". When putting the car into reverse, the car will roll (forward or backwards depending on SLIGHT incline) and bang into gear. Recently I noticed this myself at a Walmart parking lot. I was infront of a shopping cart station. I put the auto into reverse, and it rolled foward and bumped into the station before going into reverse. The service people have NOTCED this on test drive but still say "There is nothing wrong" It shifts horrible, especially compared to my 11' Regal (I know, i know, heavier car, etc) It's at the dealer now and they were going to give it back to her before I called Chevrolet and made a complaint. Then, they changed their tune to "thursday" They told my rep that they can not find anything wrong with it. The rep told me it's their word over mine (ours)
> 
> There is something wrong with it, it's apparent. The more I see of all these complaints it's a wonder there is not a class-action lawsuit following this. I work for GM (Assembly plant) and i'm the one that told her to buy GM. I feel horrible as it has been a pain in the butt for her ever since!
> 
> ...


So... you know that these things drop into neutral when you're stopped, to safe fuel, right? Somebody with an automatic can chime in, because I don't know if it goes into gear when you let off the brake, or when you hit the gas... I could see if doing this if you let mostly off the brake, but were just on it enough that the brake switch was still engaged?

Mike


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Cruze = 6T40 Transaxle
Regal = 6T45 Transaxle


----------



## RegalT (Nov 1, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Cruze = 6T40 Transaxle
> Regal = 6T45 Transaxle


 
Hi Jim, I'm perfectly aware of this. I was just comparing.


----------



## RegalT (Nov 1, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> So... you know that these things drop into neutral when you're stopped, to safe fuel, right? Somebody with an automatic can chime in, because I don't know if it goes into gear when you let off the brake, or when you hit the gas... I could see if doing this if you let mostly off the brake, but were just on it enough that the brake switch was still engaged?
> 
> Mike


 
Hi Mike, No, This is quite noticeable. When releasing the brake, and applying the gas, it'll coast before it goes into gear.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

RegalT said:


> Hi Mike, No, This is quite noticeable. When releasing the brake, and applying the gas, it'll coast before it goes into gear.


Hmmm... I've only driven one in Indiana, but depending on where you live, it could be more noticeable... Like if you live in San Fran, and everything's a 30% grade to start off on... More info is good...

Mike


----------



## RegalT (Nov 1, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Hmmm... I've only driven one in Indiana, but depending on where you live, it could be more noticeable... Like if you live in San Fran, and everything's a 30% grade to start off on... More info is good...
> 
> Mike


 
I'm from upstate newyork, it was a level parking lot, I don't think a baby stroller would have rolled on this parking lot. LOL


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

RegalT said:


> I'm from upstate newyork, it was a level parking lot, I don't think a baby stroller would have rolled on this parking lot. LOL


Hmmm... Yeah, probably shouldn't be slamming into gear, then...

Mike


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine has slammed into reverse a few times. I back it into the garage and its usually when I put it into reverse after driving around the driveway that I notice it. Im not happy and if GM wont do anything (the service adviser thinks I need a new tranny) then I am filing for the Lemon Law


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a 2011 and when I shift into D or R it will pop into gear before I release the brake. You can feel the car jerk slightly even with your foot on the brake. This is generally normal for auto transmissions. The cruze will only shift into neutral if you're stopped for a few seconds and have your foot on the brake(like at a stop light). 

What you're describing seems like you're shifting gears without your foot firmly on the brake. On mine, even when I go from N to D without touching the brake the car only has a slight jerk (typical of auto transmissions). Theres no rollback or anything unless it's on an incline. Something seems odd about your situation.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like there should be a major recall on these but gm is fighting it for as long as possible


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Sounds like there should be a major recall on these but gm is fighting it for as long as possible


Recalls are for safety-related defects or non-compliance with FMVSS (What is a Safety Recall? | Safercar.gov | NHTSA). Unless these transmissions problems fall under that, I wouldn't count on a recall. That said, GM would likely issue a TSB and could do some sort of voluntary special service campaign and/or extended warranty. Other manufacturers have done one or both of these in the past (e.g. Honda/Acura automatic transmissions in Accords, Acura TLs and Honda Odysseys of a certain model year range, 2nd gen Prius inverter coolant pump limited service campaign, etc.)

BTW, I can't speak to GM's processes and how much they monitor posts here (if at all), but for Toyota, we've been directed to Toyota marketing to relay product concerns to their call center. (See Prius Brake Recall – A Little More Information - Page 4 - PriusChat Forums and Toyota Unveils Entune, App-Ready Sync Fighter, At CES - PriusChat Forums.) I've personally met Doug 2x when he was still the Prius Product Manager (a marketing person, in many companies).

So, for those of you who are having transmission troubles/complaints, if you take it to a dealer w/the complaint and they write up a work order, then I'm sure that's a data point for GM corporate. If you complain here, don't call GM's call center (or whatever their process is) and don't take it in, GM likely doesn't have your data point.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cwerdna said:


> So, for those of you who are having transmission troubles/complaints, if you take it to a dealer w/the complaint and they write up a work order, then I'm sure that's a data point for GM corporate. If you complain here, don't call GM's call center (or whatever their process is) and don't take it in, GM likely doesn't have your data point.


...you're absolutely correct.

...however, it's frustrating when the car has been (a) twice to the dealership with no solution, (b) calls to GM 'Customer Service' are treated like baby pablum, (c) return calls from a GM transmission engineer asks about subjects "other" than the harsh/shifting, and (d) he (the engr) only recommends to take it back to the dealership AGAIN? Can you say: _"...endless LOOP...?"_ The transmission has been reprogrammed twice with no noticable improvement.

...Calls made to GM 'Customer Service' have NEVER resulted in an answer, they always refer us back to the dealership, with an occassional promise of call back...which we've only gottern once...and he wasn't interested in OUR problem, only his 'rabbit hole' subject.

...I swear the GM 'Customer Service' reponses sound like IBM people hired to "intercept & deflect" GM customers away from GM itself (my opinion).


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Internet forums can make a difference. This is how we got Honda to issue a TSB for our 3rd gear issues. We consolidated all of our issues into one massive thread and contacted RSX(shares the same 6 speed) forums of the same host. The tranny had the same issues through out the life of the RSX model but no screaming and shouting was really made until the Si came along. I think we will be going a similar here as far as consolidation of issues at least for organizational purposes. Pressure on GM will have to come from you the owners in mass.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

so...do some of us just get lucky...and have an auto with no probs? i have 5600 miles on my car,i drove it off the lot with 6 miles..and no problem yet with the tranny.but i keep seeing everyone else having issues..and i wonder...great..when will mine act up...


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Internet forums can make a difference. This is how we got Honda to issue a TSB for our 3rd gear issues. We consolidated all of our issues into one massive thread and contacted RSX(shares the same 6 speed) forums of the same host. The tranny had the same issues through out the life of the RSX model but no screaming and shouting was really made until the Si came along. I think we will be going a similar here as far as consolidation of issues at least for organizational purposes. Pressure on GM will have to come from you the owners in mass.


Yep, they can. Not meaning to diminish your work since I don't know the details, but it's possible:
- that Honda didn't do squat because perhaps manual transmissions made up a small % of RSXes vs. 100% of Civic Si's, so it didn't seem like a top issue for them
- Honda didn't have a fix available until the Si came along, so Honda kept quiet until they had something ready - It's bad for companies to promise something they can't deliver or when they don't have an ETA.
- other channels (dealers, customer service, owners in other countries, etc.) also applied pressure

BTW, to provide some more context, Doug was in this podcast: Episode 50 with Toyota's Doug Coleman | What Drives Us. Skip to the ~52 minute mark (or maybe go back 47 min mark) by clicking in the middle area to the right of track #1. Doug is on the phone and one of the hosts (Danny) is the Priuschat founder. 

As Doug points out, sometimes it can be hard for others to tell if a problem is as widespread as it appears or is it a just a small set of vocal people. Certain issues can be more clear cut (like headlights don't work) vs. not so clear cut (seats uncomfortable).

(The short lifespan of 06-09 HID lights mentioned is a long running complaint and there was even a class action lawsuit. Seat being uncomfortable is a complaint that comes up on the 04-09 Priuses.)

70AARCUDA: Sorry to hear about your experiences.


----------



## RegalT (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't spoke to the dealer myself, but my girlfriend called me with an update. They put it on a "Transmission re-learner" (I'm sure shes talking about programming) and the vehicle rejected it every time. Seems strange to me, but hopefully I'll find out more when I call.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> so...do some of us just get lucky...and have an auto with no probs? i have 5600 miles on my car,i drove it off the lot with 6 miles..and no problem yet with the tranny.but i keep seeing everyone else having issues..and i wonder...great..when will mine act up...


Yep, I believe that there are some of these units that have definate issues and GM does not have a clue as to why. Now that we are hearing from owners that GM is attempting to reprogram the TCMs without success, I'm inclined to think that the problem may be mechanical, due to a parts supply problem. I wonder who (and where) supplies the shift body that go into a 6T40. Until GM Powertrain figures out what the problem is, owners are going to have to put up with the dealers "this, that, and the other" fixes.


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

*Auto trannys*

How long have they been makin' auto trannies? 50 - 60 years? Now keep in mind I don't even own a Cruze (spring time ?) but it would certainly only be a manual. Now I hear rumors of the Focus auto having problems (which is really an automatic manual). We got 6 sps, 7 sps, and now even a 8 speed (Chysler 300) !? I don't see the point after a 4 sp with a lock up converter. Why not just go with a CVT if you need that many "gears"?

Sorry, maybe didn't add to the conversation, just odd to hear of such things. Hopefully there will be simple fix limited to a small # of units

.:whatdoyouthink:

Jim


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...you're absolutely correct.
> 
> ...however, it's frustrating when the car has been (a) twice to the dealership with no solution, (b) calls to GM 'Customer Service' are treated like baby pablum, (c) return calls from a GM transmission engineer asks about subjects "other" than the harsh/shifting, and (d) he (the engr) only recommends to take it back to the dealership AGAIN? Can you say: _"...endless LOOP...?"_ The transmission has been reprogrammed twice with no noticable improvement.
> 
> ...


My opinion as well. I have a Cobalt, was having front end issues (what a shock) and GM contacted me through social media and actually convinced me to bring it to a dealer.
$80 to inspect it and $300 for sway bar bushings that didn't even fix the problem. Then the GM rep says they aren't going to cover the charge!
Guess how happy I am with GM right now


----------



## RegalT (Nov 1, 2011)

Quick update - I'm on my iPhone so can't completely explain, but she's getting a new Cruze. Lemon law came into play this afternoon.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

RegalT said:


> Quick update - I'm on my iPhone so can't completely explain, but she's getting a new Cruze. Lemon law came into play this afternoon.


Excellant!! What state are you in?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...probably the _'state of euphoria'_ with this news!


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

RegalT said:


> Quick update - I'm on my iPhone so can't completely explain, but she's getting a new Cruze. Lemon law came into play this afternoon.


She's lucky. The Gm warranty person came out and looked at mine and said there was nothing wrong with it. I'm bringing it to another Chevy dealer tomorrow and seeing what they say. I'm not happy about this and I'm done with this car. I'm very serious about purchasing an edge on Monday if nothing happens.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

alex725 said:


> She's lucky. The Gm warranty person came out and looked at mine and said there was nothing wrong with it. I'm bringing it to another Chevy dealer tomorrow and seeing what they say. I'm not happy about this and I'm done with this car. I'm very serious about purchasing an edge on Monday if nothing happens.


Sounds like typical GM bullcrap. They did the same thing with my Cobalt, then after it was out of warranty told me my sway bar bushings were bad, and didn't cover it after telling me to go to the dealer to check it out.
Car still rides like crap, noises in front end still there.
So far out $1400 in the last month for a car with 60,000 miles on it and it still isn't right.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 2012 LTZ with 2K on it no issues (yet) When I was looking to purchase one I actually drove a 2011 and the difference between the two was amazing. The 2011 drove as the ECM/TCM was in desperate need of a tune. From what I understand the 12s got a different tranny. 

Hope all works out for those that experiencing issues, keep us posted.

Tre'


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

nobog said:


> We got 6 sps, 7 sps, and now even a 8 speed (Chysler 300) !? I don't see the point after a 4 sp with a lock up converter. Why not just go with a CVT if you need that many "gears"?


Drive a CVT heh. It's about as exciting as watching fungus grow. Great idea and concept however it feels dead and I don't yet trust a "belt" to transfer all the power I'd prefer to drive with.


----------



## kathyk (Dec 19, 2011)

*kathyk*

GM needs to do something about the transmission problems!! I had taken my vehicle in 2 times for transmission winding out and goes into gear too rough. 1st time they stated "they needed to re-program it" the second time they said they could not detect a problem. a week later someone hit the back of the car cause the transmission slipped and locked up... the car was towed to the dealership were it sits waiting for an adjuster from GM's product liability dept. to look at the car which can take 7-10 days to inspect the car and they offered no loaner vehicle!! GM GET OFF YOUR A$$ES BEFORE SOMEONE GETS KILLED AND YOU HAVE REAL PROBLEMS!! I will be contacting the local newspapers and the news about this issue as GM seems to take this lightly and there are numerous complaints on the transmission!!!


----------



## 3814 (Dec 27, 2011)

We just had the same exact thing happen in my 2011 Cruze, to us Dec 23rd, on the expressway, where the transmission slipped while driving in a traffic flow of about 65mph in a 60 zone, my car's tac rev'd to 7,000 rpms and while I was on same accelleration pressure, the car slowed to 35mph suddenly, and we ALMOST got hit by all of the traffic behind us and beside us on the expressway. I had to put on my Hazards and pull over to the side of the road on the expressway. Then my transmission continued to slip. I called onstar and had to have the car towed. This is after JUST having it in the shop for this, and they told me "We can't reproduce the problem" for the litterally 8th time of having it in the shop. They had just sent me back home with my car, when it happened again.... Only this time.....they said there is some problem with a valve in the Transmission...... FINALLY.. but after 3,000 miles of going back and forth to the Dealer's to get my car fixed,for the transmission, Recalls (3) and for my AC going bad.. AND my check engine light came on with only 2,500 miles on my Cruze as well....All supposed "fixes" (and them still telling me there's nothing wrong with the car - "its safe" (BS) . I so do not want my Cruze anymore... GM can keep it and give me my money back. I have 3 kids and a grandbaby... all preciouse cargo.... I wouldn't drive or buy a Cruze ever again... and I am so temped to never never EVER buy a Chevrolet again as long as I live (and my family has been buying GM cars for 50 years) .. GET IT TOGETHER and STOP playing GAMES with people GM!!!!!!! ***frowns severely**** We were lucky we weren't killed.. if something is wrong with a car production, ADMIT IT - FIX IT!! and TREAT PEOPLE RIGHT!!!!! jerks


----------



## Blueblackcruze (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo with the RS package. Car was great up to about 2,200 miles where it just started getting slower in performance and poor acceleration in full throttle or part throttle. Almost got hit by an 18 wheeler twice since the car would not accelerate. The rpm's rev'd up but the car went no faster. Many possibilities I have been looking at and the dealer has been no help 4 times. Now about to go to another dealer. Its possible the transmission is slipping or not communicating properly with the engine. Other thoughts are that its the turbo charger or waste gate actuator. It almost feels as if it just dumps out all the boost. I am going to have to do my own diagnostics and T-tap a boost gauge to see if it still makes boost when accelerating in part throttle or full throttle. The traction control light did come on once for a few seconds while on the highway so obviously the tires were not slipping. I am going to have to get to the bottom of this myself because I dont expect any positive help from the dealer or GM. But I will be logging all of my time and someone is going to pay for the bill. I did not buy a brand new car to get jerked around. I even let the dealer know that I have a lot of experience with turbo charged vehicles and I use to diagnose some turbo car problems for Porsche but I guess they feel they are smarter then I am or that my detailed explanation of the problem is a fabrication. I even took photos of the gauge cluster mpg readings on a recent road trip to FL and the car was getting about 27mpg hwy at 61 to 65 mph and before I started having the problem I was getting 32 to 35 at same or higher speeds and there was no acceleration or hesitation problems. And it was in 85 to 95 degree temperatures. The car performed worse in cooler temperatures which is not suppose to happen in a turbo charged car. Turbos like cooler air and vehicles are suppose to perform better with the cooler temps. So there is something wrong with one or multiple mechanical parts or sensors. This is my first time giving a GM product a try and trying to support the U.S. economy but I am very disappointed. And having GM Customer care from the Phillipeans contact me does not sit well with me either. I hope some of us can get our notes together and find out whats going on with these cars.


----------



## Blueblackcruze (Feb 1, 2012)

I am experiencing similar problems plus a a whole list of driveability related issues with the car. I have been diagnosing it as well. And with all the threads I am seeing its sounding like transmission slipping or not communicating well with rest of car, problematic turbo chargers or wastegate actuators, possible programming software related issues, rough idle, bucking and hesitation, etc. I can not accelerate hard on highway without rpms just reving up. And same BS from the dealership saying there is nothing wrong with the car. I even asked them if their Master Tech ran a boost gauge on the car to see if boost drops off or run it agains a brand new one and they did not. I guarantee they would notice it. I think GM is telling the dealers to tell customers there is nothing wrong until they figure out what is wrong. I think we need to find more people and ask more people if they are having similar problems


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blueblackcruze said:


> I am experiencing similar problems plus a a whole list of driveability related issues with the car. I have been diagnosing it as well. And with all the threads I am seeing its sounding like transmission slipping or not communicating well with rest of car, problematic turbo chargers or wastegate actuators, possible programming software related issues, rough idle, bucking and hesitation, etc. I can not accelerate hard on highway without rpms just reving up. And same BS from the dealership saying there is nothing wrong with the car. I even asked them if their Master Tech ran a boost gauge on the car to see if boost drops off or run it agains a brand new one and they did not. I guarantee they would notice it. I think GM is telling the dealers to tell customers there is nothing wrong until they figure out what is wrong. I think we need to find more people and ask more people if they are having similar problems


Find another dealer and refuse to take delivery of the car until the problem is solved. If they don't believe you, offer to take your car out for a spin with the tech in the passenger seat so you can recreate the problem.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Man, I have 3 grand worth of GM points but starting to get cold feet about using it on this car. Had many issues with my Cobalt as well.
Seems as if New GM=Old GM


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

steve333 said:


> Seems as if *New GM *= *Old GM
> *


..."Bingo!" We have a *winner *(and, not in the Charlie Sheen sense of the word)!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I swear the GM 'Customer Service' reponses sound like IBM people hired to "intercept & deflect" GM customers away from GM itself (my opinion).



Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, BUT I do know that Buick "customer service" *IS* handled by IBM! I found this out last year when I wanted a RED Buick Regal and GM stopped making that color for some reason. I could not get a straight answer or any answer at all. In talking with "customer service" I was told that it was IBM!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I know, I've "attempted" to get answers through them with absolutely NO success...they don't know what a CAR is, much less what an INTERNAL-COMBUSTION propelled VEHICLE is...(_sarcastic_ *humor* intended)!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I know, I've "attempted" to get answers through them with absolutely NO success...they don't know what a CAR is, much less what an INTERNAL-COMBUSTION propelled VEHICLE is...(_sarcastic_ *humor* intended)!



LOL...I wasn't sure, but I thought- WOW -what a coincidence that he's saying that!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic or not, BUT I do know that Buick "customer service" *IS* handled by IBM! I found this out last year when I wanted a RED Buick Regal and GM stopped making that color for some reason. I could not get a straight answer or any answer at all. In talking with "customer service" I was told that it was IBM!


Very likely. And the IBM Services contract is likely to be offshored to make a low margin contract profitable. The next time you talk to them, ask how the weather is in Mumbai. That's why you get to play "Stump the Band" with them nearly every time. Unless you ask a question that fits into their prepared script diagrams, you are likely to get a null answer. I've been down that path with them quite a few times this last year. 

BTW, Reds disappeared last year after the big earthquake in Japan that took out the paint pigment plants that nearly everyone was sourcing from for automotive paint. It wasn't just Buick, nor GM, but a lot of manufacturers had paint supply problems because they were sole supplying the product.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> BTW, Reds disappeared last year after the big earthquake in Japan that took out the paint pigment plants that nearly everyone was sourcing from for automotive paint. It wasn't just Buick, nor GM, but a lot of manufacturers had paint supply problems because they were sole supplying the product.


Mmm...are you sure? The nice red jewel tintcoat was available on OTHER GM cars, just NOT Buick Regal?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> Mmm...are you sure? The nice red jewel tintcoat was available on OTHER GM cars, just NOT Buick Regal?


As I understand it, the issue affected different colors and their makeup. Red disappeared from the Cadillac CTS line, and Ford trucks had severe limits on red and black. There were others, but I don't recall the details. Yes, red jewel tintcoat didn't disappear from the Cruze in 2011. I have a hip pocket relation that works in the body plant for Wranglers and he told me they had paint supply problems due to Japan. I did read about the color shortage in the general media as well as a couple of auto media. I think I saw it mentioned on GM Authority's web site, but I don't recall when. I asked Cadillac Support and they told me it was due to a problem with Japanese supplier channel.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

i also have a '12 ls a/t that is on the "gear-adjusting challenged" side - although it's so far mostly when it's cold (freezing) outside. 
of course, i don't even have 1k miles on my cruze yet so i'm sitting here worrying that instead of getting better it's gonna get progressively worse...
i haven't had ay problems yet and i'm impressed with my cruze overall - except that it shifts like there's a bloated walrus turning the front wheels...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> As I understand it, the issue affected different colors and their makeup. Red disappeared from the Cadillac CTS line, and Ford trucks had severe limits on red and black. There were others, but I don't recall the details. Yes, red jewel tintcoat didn't disappear from the Cruze in 2011. I have a hip pocket relation that works in the body plant for Wranglers and he told me they had paint supply problems due to Japan. I did read about the color shortage in the general media as well as a couple of auto media. I think I saw it mentioned on GM Authority's web site, but I don't recall when. I asked Cadillac Support and they told me it was due to a problem with Japanese supplier channel.


That's why I was confused because other GM cars had red- maybe not the EXACT shade, but close enough. Buick couldn't use the red jewel tint from the Cruze? Never realized that we even get PAINT from Japan too! What a country!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> That's why I was confused because other GM cars had red- maybe not the EXACT shade, but close enough. Buick couldn't use the red jewel tint from the Cruze? Never realized that we even get PAINT from Japan too! What a country!


I'm guessing that manufacturers apportioned the paint they bulk purchased from the paint manufacturers. Perhaps Chevy lobbied hard enough to make sure the Cruze got its fair share of uninterrupted red, since it was a new model launch year. It wouldn't be the first time that one division got something another division didn't get in GM. It wasn't that the completed paint product was from Japan. Some of the pigments used in paint manufacturing came from Japanese suppliers. It was the paint manufacturers that were single sourcing too, so they were short of supplies. That's why other car manufacturers were feeling the effect.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

wow brother have not had any of those problems . occur to me sounds out of norm definately would 
try stearner course of action.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

you all shoulda bought the M/T... learn to drive stick people!!!!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I learned how to drive using a stick, but decided that with the way things are with my life I am better off with an auto. And I did test drive a manual Eco. At 3000 miles my AT seems to be doing just fine. When it comes to the neutral thing on the hills, I have learned that car will roll back about a foot at most before the transmission catches and holds it. And I have learned that I can be faster than that going from the brake to the gas, causing a harder engagement. So I let it catch first, then accelerate. I still a bit of jerk during coasting when it drops down into third gear, but it is way less than it used to be. I've had to adjust my driving style a little bit from letting the vehicle coast long distances with no gas applied, which is what I am used to. I now give it a tiny amount of peddle so that it doesn't slow down to quickly for my like. It could be that part of the issue for some of us is matching driving habits to the vehicle. I seem to have adapted and I'm still happy with my Cruze. But some things pointed out in this thread are outside of that.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Man, I have 3 grand worth of GM points but starting to get cold feet about using it on this car. Had many issues with my Cobalt as well.
> Seems as if New GM=Old GM


Well, what other cars are you looking in to? The Cruze and Sonic are top of the class compared to competition.


----------



## Corvidae (Feb 5, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> you all shoulda bought the M/T... learn to drive stick people!!!!


Sadly, the LTZ does not offer a M/T option =(


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> Well, what other cars are you looking in to? The Cruze and Sonic are top of the class compared to competition.


Ford Focus and the next version of the Kia Forte mainly.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Ford Focus and the next version of the Kia Forte mainly.


If you have a $3K GM credit.. it's hard to call any compact out there $3K better than the Cruze. I wouldn't use this site as an example of the car's reliability. People come on here for answers / suggestions to their problems. There are plenty of happy Cruze owners out there.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> If you have a $3K GM credit.. it's hard to call any compact out there $3K better than the Cruze. I wouldn't use this site as an example of the car's reliability. People come on here for answers / suggestions to their problems. There are plenty of happy Cruze owners out there.


I'm thinking the 3 grand credit takes most of the risk out of buying a Cruze. If I don't like it I could trade it in in a year. I'm going to wait and see what changes are made for 2013. I want to see power train improvements most of all.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> I'm thinking the 3 grand credit takes most of the risk out of buying a Cruze. If I don't like it I could trade it in in a year. I'm going to wait and see what changes are made for 2013. I want to see power train improvements most of all.


They aren't going to make any powertrain improvements for the Cruze next year. As much as we all want the 2.0T, it won't make it to the Cruze that is reserved for the Verano and Malibu. The Cruze will get the turbodiesel which should get ~50 MPG with an automatic on the highway but if it's based off the one overseas it's not any faster than the 1.4T. 

How do we know there are no improvments planned? They are trying to dump the Cruzes 1.4T engine into everything now. Sonic and future concepts. It looks like it will become one of GM's trademark engines if the reliability holds up.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I've got a 2012 LTZ Trifecta tuned with 8K on the clock, no issues with the transmission yet. I pound the sh!t out of the car on a daily basis.

JME,
Tre'


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> They aren't going to make any powertrain improvements for the Cruze next year. As much as we all want the 2.0T, it won't make it to the Cruze that is reserved for the Verano and Malibu. The Cruze will get the turbodiesel which should get ~50 MPG with an automatic on the highway but if it's based off the one overseas it's not any faster than the 1.4T.
> 
> How do we know there are no improvments planned? They are trying to dump the Cruzes 1.4T engine into everything now. Sonic and future concepts. It looks like it will become one of GM's trademark engines if the reliability holds up.


I was hoping they would make it DI at least. If they don't make any improvements GM is lazy and stupid/ Hyundai/Kia are aggressive and Ford's engines are better as well (they are improving the transmission this year)


----------



## molly111molly (Feb 7, 2012)

*your not alone [email protected]*

your not alone, every thing thats going on with your cruze is happening to us. trans jerking when shifting,3 repair attemps, nothing. double jerk when you put in drive. big hit when you give it some gas btw/ 20&30mpg.we feel helpless. can the lemon law work in this case.22days total in the shop in 3 diff repair attemps.i wish i had the means to really make alot of noise to make it known to the public.this is insane.


----------



## johottamamma (Feb 7, 2012)

That rolling back is from the car being in neutral at stop lights to save gas. The car automatically shifts into neutral when stopped. The backwards roll is to get back into gear. Also that heavy shift is from the turbocharger. It is supposed to do that.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine (2012 LS with six speed auto) shifts reluctantly from 2nd to 3rd and clunks badly from 3rd back to 2nd until fully warmed up (10-15 minutes of driving). Much worse on cold mornings below 32F. It got a new valve body (Gen 2 supposedly, replacing the Gen 1 valve body it came with) at 380 miles and now has 880 on it. I've told Chevy rep who called me that I will gladly swap it for a six speed manual LS, otherwise similarly equipped. The day I leased it, there were no six speed manual LS's available for the lease deal I was getting. I'm waiting to hear. Glad I joined this forum - I'm gonna tell the Chevy rep that I have joined it when I talk with him again.


----------



## melissa (Feb 14, 2012)

*mm*

I bought a 2011 Cruze in april. Due to my job i have to drive A LOT. I have just over 40,000 km on it already. I first noticed the issue when getting on the highway, my automatic cruze wouldnt go above 105. Having had tranny problems with my last car i knew immediately that it was the same thing..not shifting into gear..eventually it worked itself out and was fine after. I took it to the dealership anyways. They ran some "tests" and said "the computer is telling the tranny to shift later then it should. But since it is a new car and NOBODY has had this problem, gm hasnt made an update yet. so it can't be fixed" I was told to wait it out and see if it got worse. Whether it is worse or i just notice it more now that im aware i see it shifting too late. Recently we got a bit of snow where i live. Now whether this has anything to do with the car or its just my all season tires, i had ZERO traction. Even with the traction control button off i could barely make it up a 10 degree slope-virtually impossible to drive anywhere..ive never had this issue with any past cars when i had near bald tires in winter. Cars issue or just my tires? dealer says tires but im not convinced. AND NOW...today i finally ran out of windshield washer fluid...but to stack on the problems..driving on the highway, no warning light came on to tell me i was going to run out..Anybody else notice any of these same issues? What should i do next? is there anything? haha. Im nearly at the point of wanting to sell and cut my losses...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Erastimus said:


> Mine (2012 LS with six speed auto) shifts reluctantly from 2nd to 3rd and clunks badly from 3rd back to 2nd until fully warmed up (10-15 minutes of driving). Much worse on cold mornings below 32F. It got a new valve body (Gen 2 supposedly, replacing the Gen 1 valve body it came with) at 380 miles and now has 880 on it. I've told Chevy rep who called me that I will gladly swap it for a six speed manual LS, otherwise similarly equipped. The day I leased it, there were no six speed manual LS's available for the lease deal I was getting. I'm waiting to hear. Glad I joined this forum - I'm gonna tell the Chevy rep that I have joined it when I talk with him again.


Erastimus,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I hope that you are able to get this issue resolved. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me; I would be happy to assist you in any way that I can.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blueblackcruze (Feb 1, 2012)

I continue to have problems with mine. its still at the dealer about 2 weeks. They told me its fine, nothing wrong with it and I told them I am not driving it, its not safe. I even provided them data and a 4 page detailed explanation. They either dont care or have no idea what is going on or how to fix the problem. Please read my other posts and blogs for details of what has been going on with mine. I cant stand GM and will never buy another GM. At this point I dont want this car or a new one. It has wasted so much of my time and energy that I am done.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Erastimus said:


> It got a new valve body (Gen 2 supposedly, replacing the Gen 1 valve body it came with) at 380 miles and now has 880 on it.


You can't update a Gen1 vehicle with Gen2 hardware.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> You can't update a Gen1 vehicle with Gen2 hardware.


...which?

a) "_de facto" _confirmation that GM knew the 2011 6T40's had problems and needed fixing?

...or...

b) just a normal planned & scheduled engineering change implemented in the new model year?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which?
> 
> a) "_de facto" _confirmation that GM knew the 2011 6T40's had problems and needed fixing?
> 
> ...


Likely both. Knowing GM, it probably took them a year to schedule the engineering change. I used to have customers that were GM suppliers. Oh, the stories they told.


----------



## hillie (Mar 1, 2012)

I recently bought a Chevy Cruze, back in December. I love it. I have a friend who bought one a year and a half ago and his transmission went up today!!! Of course I freaked out and started doing research on the Cruze transmission problems and wow, I found several forums about this and I am starting to panic. Thinking 
maybe I should trade it in and get something else. Yes it's under warranty but what if I get stranded somewhere? And maybe it's not necessarily all Chevy Cruzes?? Just looking for some friendly advice


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hillie said:


> I recently bought a Chevy Cruze, back in December. I love it. I have a friend who bought one a year and a half ago and his transmission went up today!!! Of course I freaked out and started doing research on the Cruze transmission problems and wow, I found several forums about this and I am starting to panic. Thinking
> maybe I should trade it in and get something else. Yes it's under warranty but what if I get stranded somewhere? And maybe it's not necessarily all Chevy Cruzes?? Just looking for some friendly advice


What year? What were the reported issues? How many miles did he have, and how many miles do you have? Manual or automatic?


----------



## hillie (Mar 1, 2012)

His car is a 2011, automatic, not sure how many miles he has on it. mine is a 2012, automatic as well. He said he started having problems this morning on the way to work and he took it to the dealership this afternoon and they told him the trany was shot. I notice that mine does shift kinda rough but i figured that was just the car. i had a pontiac bonneville and what a big difference! but i haven't had any problems yet but i'm nervous now.


----------



## hillie (Mar 1, 2012)

I forgot to say that I have about 3200 miles on my car


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hillie said:


> I recently bought a Chevy Cruze, back in December. I love it. I have a friend who bought one a year and a half ago and his transmission went up today!!! Of course I freaked out and started doing research on the Cruze transmission problems and wow, I found several forums about this and I am starting to panic. Thinking
> maybe I should trade it in and get something else. Yes it's under warranty but what if I get stranded somewhere? And maybe it's not necessarily all Chevy Cruzes?? Just looking for some friendly advice


hillie,
I happy to hear that you love your Cruze so much! I would suggest that if you feel you are experiencing any issues with your vehicle that you take it into the dealership. Also remember that Chevrolet offers the response, security and convenience of the 24-Hour Roadside Assistance Program for a period of 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first. The program provides you with the following services during the New Vehicle Limited Warranty period: 
Emergency Towing (to closest Chevy dealer from a legal roadway)
Lockout Service (keys locked inside vehicle)
Flat Tire Changes (spare installed)
Fuel Delivery ($5 worth of fuel delivered on the road)
Jump-Starts (at home or on the road)
You can contact your Chevrolet Roadside Assistance Program advisor at 1-800-243-8872. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

I love mine and no problems so far. Really cool that Stacy is involved now. You 2012 folks stop freaking out. Its the 2011s. Thats why you never buy first year...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Boost said:


> I love mine and no problems so far. Really cool that Stacy is involved now. You 2012 folks stop freaking out. Its the 2011s. Thats why you never buy first year...


You would THINK that a car that was out for 2 years in OTHER countries and tested for 4 MILLION miles, would be a pretty safe bet to buy a "first" year vehicle. Pretty sad that is NOT the case.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

True. Many 2011 owners love t_heirs t__hou_g_h._


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Boost said:


> True. Many 2011 owners love t_heirs t__hou_g_h._


...but, just like *marriage*, that's *why* they call the nothing-but-love-in-the eyes, infatuation period of initial ownership the "*honeymoon*."


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> You would THINK that a car that was out for 2 years in OTHER countries and tested for 4 MILLION miles, would be a pretty safe bet to buy a "first" year vehicle. Pretty sad that is NOT the case.


But it is the factories in other countries that have worked out the kinks and gained experience, not the U.S. factories. The unverified sources here talk about it: upvotes_cited_source comments on What juicy secret do you know about your work/employer/company that you think the public should know? - Throwaways advised!


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 2012 LT Turbo w/ almost 3500kms (haven't owned it for even a month yet). It's already been to the dealer 3 times for tranny issues and is going back for the 4th visit this week. First drive after sitting overnight (every time) the tranny slips when shifting between 2nd and 3rd gear, like you have missed a shift if driving a stick, revs go up, noticeable engine noise and then 3rd finally kicks in. Dealer says since there is no code and they can not duplicate the problem, there is nothing wrong with it (funny how it happens every day i drive the car). Yesterday while driving the car after sitting for 2 days, the slip was bad enough where my whole family asked at the same time what had just happened (our heads jerked backwards like we had just been rear ended). I also noticed Friday of last week and this morning, while accelerating through 2nd gear there is a noticeable vibration coming from the front end of the vehicle, almost like there is a loose wheel. I checked the wheels and found nothing. Seems like quite a few people are having the same problem yet GM does nothing to resolve the issue or even admit to having one. The only advise given to me by the service tech, "put another 1000kms on the car and come back and see us". Thanks GM! Has anyone had any luck having this type of issue resolved?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does the Verano have the same trans and the Cruze and has the Verano had any trans issues?


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

get a manual 

seriously sucks though, i notice these cars like to stay in neutral an excessive amount of time. 

This is why it seems to make a lot of noise but go "no where" when you mash the gas pedal.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Many of you with these transmission problems on your 2011 Cruzes should start reading this topic from this page for what happened to mine. It's almost turning into a "soap opera"! They FINALLY replaced my TCM at 18 months and 10,196 miles! It's better than it was, BUT NOT the way I expected it to be. I'm in the "learning" mode again so I'll have to wait X number of miles until it learns my driving style! My fingers are crossed! Can't wait until my lease is up in February 2014!

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-e...sh-updates-available-since-8-31-2011-a-4.html


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

2Dogzz said:


> I have a 2012 LT Turbo w/ almost 3500kms (haven't owned it for even a month yet). It's already been to the dealer 3 times for tranny issues and is going back for the 4th visit this week. First drive after sitting overnight (every time) the tranny slips when shifting between 2nd and 3rd gear, like you have missed a shift if driving a stick, revs go up, noticeable engine noise and then 3rd finally kicks in. Dealer says since there is no code and they can not duplicate the problem, there is nothing wrong with it (funny how it happens every day i drive the car). Yesterday while driving the car after sitting for 2 days, the slip was bad enough where my whole family asked at the same time what had just happened (our heads jerked backwards like we had just been rear ended). I also noticed Friday of last week and this morning, while accelerating through 2nd gear there is a noticeable vibration coming from the front end of the vehicle, almost like there is a loose wheel. I checked the wheels and found nothing. Seems like quite a few people are having the same problem yet GM does nothing to resolve the issue or even admit to having one. The only advise given to me by the service tech, "put another 1000kms on the car and come back and see us". Thanks GM! Has anyone had any luck having this type of issue resolved?


Few comments:

1. Dealerships are not owned by GM. They are a retailer like Cabelas or Target. Some are better than others. 

2. Have you left you vehicle overnight at the dealer? I can see you have narrowed down when the issue is present (cold powertrain, morning startup). If not, I would suggest leaving the car overnight at the dealer. This will help them duplicate the issue. I realize the inconvience and can't speak to how it would be handled with a loaner vehicle. I suspect, given you've had the vehicle on several occasions for the same issue, they would work with you on this. 

3. Realize that even with all the testing that is done by an OEM, every user is different. You'd be amazed at some issues that have been found, because of a unique driving style/location of drive.

4. I suspect your trans will need it's adapts cleared and a TCM fast learn done. Variances in driving can greatly slow or accelerate the process.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Few comments:
> 
> 1. Dealerships are not owned by GM. They are a retailer like Cabelas or Target. Some are better than others.


That may be, BUT if GM can DICTATE what EVERY Chevrolet dealership in this country has to look like with the new blue/silver look on the outside and what they have to look like on the inside and what cars can be paired with what other GM cars in the showroom, I see *NO* reason WHY they cannot DICTATE that their service departments be up to snuff also! Put new language in their franchise contracts that if GM gets too many negative customer surveys or complaints about a dealership, GM can do something to get them back on track e.g. FINE them! That will get them in shape fast!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*ANALOGY* -- it's the _"Law of the Sea"_ that the* Captain *(GM) is _responsible_ for the action of _every_ *sailor* (dealerships) aboard *his* ship?

Anybody recognize any "parallels" of responsibility and ownership here?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my local Chevy dealerships looks like the others where there's has the blue trim this Chevy dealership has green trim.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2Dogzz said:


> I have a 2012 LT Turbo w/ almost 3500kms (haven't owned it for even a month yet). It's already been to the dealer 3 times for tranny issues and is going back for the 4th visit this week. First drive after sitting overnight (every time) the tranny slips when shifting between 2nd and 3rd gear, like you have missed a shift if driving a stick, revs go up, noticeable engine noise and then 3rd finally kicks in. Dealer says since there is no code and they can not duplicate the problem, there is nothing wrong with it (funny how it happens every day i drive the car). Yesterday while driving the car after sitting for 2 days, the slip was bad enough where my whole family asked at the same time what had just happened (our heads jerked backwards like we had just been rear ended). I also noticed Friday of last week and this morning, while accelerating through 2nd gear there is a noticeable vibration coming from the front end of the vehicle, almost like there is a loose wheel. I checked the wheels and found nothing. Seems like quite a few people are having the same problem yet GM does nothing to resolve the issue or even admit to having one. The only advise given to me by the service tech, "put another 1000kms on the car and come back and see us". Thanks GM! Has anyone had any luck having this type of issue resolved?




2Dogzz,
I understand your frustration with your transmission issues. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada in regards to these issues? If you have not I would suggest that you contact them and express your concerns. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please feel free to keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer said:


> Few comments:
> 
> 1. Dealerships are not owned by GM. They are a retailer like Cabelas or Target. Some are better than others.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the comments! 
I have had the car sit at the dealer, last time for 3 days. I told them the problem seems to be worse when it has sat overnight, even going as far as to asking them to leave the car alone for a full 24hrs and have a tech come with me for a drive. Oddly, there has never been a tech available when I can be there to take the car out for a drive. 
I'm not sure by what you mean when you say "adapts cleared and TCM fast learn done". I assume this is something to do with a re-program or reset of the computer? I've asked for that and was told that it is not necessary as they can find nothing wrong on thier end. 
On a side note, i'm now hearing a loud buzzing noise (not always) coming from the front of the engine after shutting it down. It seems to go away after several minutes. The keys are out of the ignition, the fan is not running. Any thoughts?


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 2Dogzz,
> I understand your frustration with your transmission issues. Have you been in contact with GM of Canada in regards to these issues? If you have not I would suggest that you contact them and express your concerns. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please feel free to keep me posted on this.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy.
I have not, as the service manager has assured me this will go away (trying to remain positive). After I hit 4000kms and my next visit to dealer, if there are no suggestions or problem(s) has not been fixed, I will be calling.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

2Dogzz said:


> I'm not sure by what you mean when you say "*adapts* cleared and TCM *fast learn *done". I assume this is something to do with a re-program or reset of the computer?


...I'm not *GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer*, but, apparently, the _original_ TCM 'adaptive' algorithm has been reprogrammed so as to 'learn' more quickly, hence the "*fast learn*" nick-name.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> I have a 2012 LT Turbo w/ almost 3500kms (haven't owned it for even a month yet). It's already been to the dealer 3 times for tranny issues and is going back for the 4th visit this week. First drive after sitting overnight (every time) the tranny slips when shifting between 2nd and 3rd gear, like you have missed a shift if driving a stick, revs go up, noticeable engine noise and then 3rd finally kicks in. Dealer says since there is no code and they can not duplicate the problem, there is nothing wrong with it (funny how it happens every day i drive the car). Yesterday while driving the car after sitting for 2 days, the slip was bad enough where my whole family asked at the same time what had just happened (our heads jerked backwards like we had just been rear ended). I also noticed Friday of last week and this morning, while accelerating through 2nd gear there is a noticeable vibration coming from the front end of the vehicle, almost like there is a loose wheel. I checked the wheels and found nothing. Seems like quite a few people are having the same problem yet GM does nothing to resolve the issue or even admit to having one. The only advise given to me by the service tech, "put another 1000kms on the car and come back and see us". Thanks GM! Has anyone had any luck having this type of issue resolved?


Well, as requested by my dealer, I took my Cruze back in after another 1000kms, so right around 5000kms. What happened? Any guesses? I was told that because the issues can not be duplicated and because there are no codes, there is nothing wrong with my car. BS! Oddly enough, when I left the dealership, I was able to bring it right back and let them hear yet another complaint of mine, a loud buzzing noise coming from the front of the engine, (later determined to be a pump circulating coolant around turbo) but still no proof of transmission slipping. I was told that they would keep my file open and to once again, put some more kms on the car. It seems like they are using me as a test pilot. Now at 7500kms it was taken back in to the dealer (09-13-2012). This time I have it in for smell of coolant, vibration in the front end, lack of power, transmission slipping, small black spots appearing in paint, oil discharge near drive pulleys (has caused the passenger side of car, under hood, to be covered in oil spray), oil is low and very dirty, ticking and noticeable knocking of engine (while in park and at idle) and a few other minor things. WTH GM??? Very upset customer! I heard back from dealer the following day. My water pump needs to be replaced (smell of coolant solved), there is some sort of oil actuator valve leaking which needs to be replaced (oil spray in engine compartment solved) and apparently I can pick up my vehicle once these things have been repaired. I asked "what about my other issues" and was told "oh yeah, we will have to get back to you". I immediately called GM Canada and opened a complaint file. I have basically told GM that I will not be taking possession of my vehicle unless they fix everything, give me a refund or give me a new vehicle. My first "new" vehicle in my 37yrs and here I sit with a lemon. Pls feel free to comment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Appreciate the comments!
> 
> On a side note, i'm now hearing a loud buzzing noise (not always) coming from the front of the engine after shutting it down. It seems to go away after several minutes. The keys are out of the ignition, the fan is not running. Any thoughts?


The light buzzing noise is the car cooling down the turbo. It's normal.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting thread......

I think I should just stick with my 19yo BMW w/213,000 miles on it. ZERO engine/tranny/drivetrain problems. 20 MPG sucks however.

Would love to buy a 2013 Cruze ECO.... ???


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The 2012 automatic is not as bad as everyone is claiming in this thread. It has its quirks, but I would even go as far to say its one of the better automatic cars I have driven. 

Very predictable upshift & downshift speeds & in automatic mode always seems to be in a the right gear for given throttle input(at least after the learning period). My favorite thing is in manual mode being able to give 100% throttle input without causing the car to downshift, can't think of many automatic cars that you can do that with. 

The hard shifts, neutral at stops signs all seem to get better with time. I have no worry's about the transmission failing, that's what the 5 year 100,000 mile power train warranty is for. Doubt I will ever have to use it.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The 2012 automatic is not as bad as everyone is claiming in this thread. It has its quirks, but I would even go as far to say its one of the better automatic cars I have driven.
> 
> Very predictable upshift & downshift speeds & in automatic mode always seems to be in a the right gear for given throttle input(at least after the learning period). My favorite thing is in manual mode being able to give 100% throttle input without causing the car to downshift, can't think of many automatic cars that you can do that with.
> 
> The hard shifts, neutral at stops signs all seem to get better with time. I have no worry's about the transmission failing, that's what the 5 year 100,000 mile power train warranty is for. Doubt I will ever have to use it.


Hi spacedout. A strong statement to say that the tranny on this vehicle is not as bad as everyone claims. There are several threads on this forum as well as many notations all over the net. Granted you may have gotten one of the few that have no issues, but it appears there are more complaints than not. Don't get me wrong, it's still a descent vehicle and i don't believe i made a bad choice but, GM needs to step up and find a fix to this issue. For me, the 160,000km warranty is only going to cover me for 4 years as i do a lot of commuting. Trust me when i say, my Cruze will be the one GM sticks in a museum when i'm done with it. On average, i don't retire a vehicle with less that 450,000kms and they have all been GM's.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2dogzz, it seems you got the Cruze with all the marginal parts the suppliers let slip through. I hope they fix the transmission for you, or find out what's causing it to behave weirdly. My old LeSabre had some very soft shifts and no power after a repair once. Like, foot to the floor not moving and took forever to shift. Turned out I forgot to plug in the voltage sensor wire to the alternator. The car got its power back after finding that unplugged. With a car that's far more computerized like the Cruze and a faulty oil sensor, I could see where the transmission would be instructed to lengthen the engagement to keep the turbo protected, especially if the car erroneously sensed the oil pressure was inadequate for feeding both the engine and the turbo. The car uses the turbo much more in 3rd than in 1st or 2nd. 

Also, online tends to be an echo chamber where problems get amplified to where it seems every single car has an issue. It's the folks who have a problem that tend to post up, not the folks who don't have problems. Keep that in mind, too, when searching around.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

sciphi said:


> 2dogzz, it seems you got the Cruze with all the marginal parts the suppliers let slip through. I hope they fix the transmission for you, or find out what's causing it to behave weirdly. My old LeSabre had some very soft shifts and no power after a repair once. Like, foot to the floor not moving and took forever to shift. Turned out I forgot to plug in the voltage sensor wire to the alternator. The car got its power back after finding that unplugged. With a car that's far more computerized like the Cruze and a faulty oil sensor, I could see where the transmission would be instructed to lengthen the engagement to keep the turbo protected, especially if the car erroneously sensed the oil pressure was inadequate for feeding both the engine and the turbo. The car uses the turbo much more in 3rd than in 1st or 2nd.
> 
> Also, online tends to be an echo chamber where problems get amplified to where it seems every single car has an issue. It's the folks who have a problem that tend to post up, not the folks who don't have problems. Keep that in mind, too, when searching around.


Hi sciphi. You are correct about the postings, it's difficult to say how many ppl are posting the same stuff on different sites. I'm not down on the Cruze or GM, just sour that there are this many issues with a brand new car which my dealer can not seem to explain. As I do rack up a lot of kms on my vehicles, my concern is that these troubles will haunt me after I burn through my warranty. I shouldn't feel the need to purchase extended warranty because, as you stated, my vehicle may have originally been given "marginal" parts coming out of the assembly plant. 
I will keep updating as information comes through. 
Looking forward to getting back in my Cruze


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Well, as requested by my dealer, I took my Cruze back in after another 1000kms, so right around 5000kms. What happened? Any guesses? I was told that because the issues can not be duplicated and because there are no codes, there is nothing wrong with my car. BS! Oddly enough, when I left the dealership, I was able to bring it right back and let them hear yet another complaint of mine, a loud buzzing noise coming from the front of the engine, (later determined to be a pump circulating coolant around turbo) but still no proof of transmission slipping. I was told that they would keep my file open and to once again, put some more kms on the car. It seems like they are using me as a test pilot. Now at 7500kms it was taken back in to the dealer (09-13-2012). This time I have it in for smell of coolant, vibration in the front end, lack of power, transmission slipping, small black spots appearing in paint, oil discharge near drive pulleys (has caused the passenger side of car, under hood, to be covered in oil spray), oil is low and very dirty, ticking and noticeable knocking of engine (while in park and at idle) and a few other minor things. WTH GM??? Very upset customer! I heard back from dealer the following day. My water pump needs to be replaced (smell of coolant solved), there is some sort of oil actuator valve leaking which needs to be replaced (oil spray in engine compartment solved) and apparently I can pick up my vehicle once these things have been repaired. I asked "what about my other issues" and was told "oh yeah, we will have to get back to you". I immediately called GM Canada and opened a complaint file. I have basically told GM that I will not be taking possession of my vehicle unless they fix everything, give me a refund or give me a new vehicle. My first "new" vehicle in my 37yrs and here I sit with a lemon. Pls feel free to comment.


Ok. Just heard back from the dealer (been there since 09-13). I was told today on a test drive the slip in the transmission was finally felt (yippee). All of a sudden, my service tech says, "this seems to be a common issue" (no crap) and GM has advised we need to replace 2 separate shift modules in the tranny? I was also told at the same time that GM also agreed that the vibration in the front end is also a common complaint and they are replacing the left and right drive axles. Here comes the good part.......According to the tech, the parts i need are not available anywhere in the world at the moment......what?????? Can you believe that statement? Lol! I'm sorry but i can't help but laugh. Apparently he should know sometime next week where the parts are and when they will be available. BTW. I'm really enjoying my Buick Lacrosse rental ....More to come i'm sure...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Hi spacedout. A strong statement to say that the tranny on this vehicle is not as bad as everyone claims. There are several threads on this forum as well as many notations all over the net. Granted you may have gotten one of the few that have no issues, but it appears there are more complaints than not. Don't get me wrong, it's still a descent vehicle and i don't believe i made a bad choice but, GM needs to step up and find a fix to this issue. For me, the 160,000km warranty is only going to cover me for 4 years as i do a lot of commuting. Trust me when i say, my Cruze will be the one GM sticks in a museum when i'm done with it. On average, i don't retire a vehicle with less that 450,000kms and they have all been GM's.


As has been noted here before, just because you see a few complaints, doesn't mean this is a good representation of all Cruze owners, or that there are more problems than not with these cars. Over half a million Cruzes are on the road right now, and I can assure you that a very small percentage of them are slipping transmissions. Online boards like these are magnets for people with issues. We do our best. 



2Dogzz said:


> Ok. Just heard back from the dealer (been there since 09-13). I was told today on a test drive the slip in the transmission was finally felt (yippee). All of a sudden, my service tech says, "this seems to be a common issue" (no crap) and GM has advised we need to replace 2 separate shift modules in the tranny? I was also told at the same time that GM also agreed that the vibration in the front end is also a common complaint and they are replacing the left and right drive axles. Here comes the good part.......According to the tech, the parts i need are not available anywhere in the world at the moment......what?????? Can you believe that statement? Lol! I'm sorry but i can't help but laugh. Apparently he should know sometime next week where the parts are and when they will be available. BTW. I'm really enjoying my Buick Lacrosse rental ....More to come i'm sure...


I would be frustrated too, but do remember that no auto maker is immune to issues. If you want to talk about problems, head over to a late gen Civic or Accord forum. You'd be surprised by the number of issues you see. Again, those are generally known as reliable cars, but a few issues will fall through the cracks. You happened to be one of the unlucky ones. 

Personally, I have 14k miles on mine and my issues have been very minor. A clunk in the front suspension (replaced under TSB with new struts and new springs at 800 miles with a redesigned part that all Cruzes have shipped with since then), and one of my windshield washer nozzles started leaking occasionally ($6 in parts and the dealer replaced them both).

Now, that said, I will have a 2012 Cruze LTZ with an automatic transmission in my driveway next week on Wednesday, so I'll see if I can find any problems with it. I doubt I will.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2Dogzz said:


> Ok. Just heard back from the dealer (been there since 09-13). I was told today on a test drive the slip in the transmission was finally felt (yippee). All of a sudden, my service tech says, "this seems to be a common issue" (no crap) and GM has advised we need to replace 2 separate shift modules in the tranny? I was also told at the same time that GM also agreed that the vibration in the front end is also a common complaint and they are replacing the left and right drive axles. Here comes the good part.......According to the tech, the parts i need are not available anywhere in the world at the moment......what?????? Can you believe that statement? Lol! I'm sorry but i can't help but laugh. Apparently he should know sometime next week where the parts are and when they will be available. BTW. I'm really enjoying my Buick Lacrosse rental ....More to come i'm sure...


That's ridiculous, they should just give you a new car. I wonder with these common complaints if the 2013's are shipping with the same exact parts. Based on my history with the Cobalt I bet they are.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Ok. Just heard back from the dealer (been there since 09-13). I was told today on a test drive the slip in the transmission was finally felt (yippee). All of a sudden, my service tech says, "this seems to be a common issue" (no crap) and GM has advised we need to replace 2 separate shift modules in the tranny? I was also told at the same time that GM also agreed that the vibration in the front end is also a common complaint and they are replacing the left and right drive axles. Here comes the good part.......According to the tech, the parts i need are not available anywhere in the world at the moment......what?????? Can you believe that statement? Lol! I'm sorry but i can't help but laugh. Apparently he should know sometime next week where the parts are and when they will be available. BTW. I'm really enjoying my Buick Lacrosse rental ....More to come i'm sure...


2Dogzz, can you find out if there is a TSB for this issue? There are other CT members who are having recurring intermittent tranny problems who could use that information.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*FACT*: not _every_ Cruze has a _*problematic*_ transmission; but, conversely, not _every_ Cruze has a *perfect* transmission.

...thus, somewhere _between_ those two extremes lies *reality*.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> As has been noted here before, just because you see a few complaints, doesn't mean this is a good representation of all Cruze owners, or that there are more problems than not with these cars. Over half a million Cruzes are on the road right now, and I can assure you that a very small percentage of them are slipping transmissions. Online boards like these are magnets for people with issues. We do our best.
> 
> 
> I would be frustrated too, but do remember that no auto maker is immune to issues. If you want to talk about problems, head over to a late gen Civic or Accord forum. You'd be surprised by the number of issues you see. Again, those are generally known as reliable cars, but a few issues will fall through the cracks. You happened to be one of the unlucky ones.
> ...




Hey Xtreme. I'm just a touch bitter at the moment, and to be honest, if you were in my shoes, you would be too. I'm fully aware of different manufactures issues however, i'm not with a different manufacturer...i'm with Chevrolet. I hope your new Cruze doesn't have issues. I'd be willing to trade you car for car... Time will tell after I get it back from the dealership, if it goes back in....it's staying there.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

steve333 said:


> That's ridiculous, they should just give you a new car. I wonder with these common complaints if the 2013's are shipping with the same exact parts. Based on my history with the Cobalt I bet they are.


Hi steve. I came right out and asked for another vehicle. GM says they don't offer anything like that and it's up to the dealership. Dealership flat out said no because they are sure they can fix my car and assures me that i will be happy with it when it comes back. At this point, it appears i have no option but to wait....and complain a little


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

obermd said:


> 2Dogzz, can you find out if there is a TSB for this issue? There are other CT members who are having recurring intermittent tranny problems who could use that information.


Hello obermd. What is a TSB? I would be happy to report anything I can to help anyone else that has the same issue (s).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Hello obermd. What is a TSB? I would be happy to report anything I can to help anyone else that has the same issue (s).


Technical Service Bulliten. GM sends them out when they discover a non-recall level issue that dealerships need to know about. They can range from do this/don't do that to here's the exact instructions how to fix a problem. I amazed at how many dealerships don't search them when they have a problem they can't diagnose and resolve quickly. Think private Google search for GM technical issues.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

obermd said:


> Technical Service Bulliten. GM sends them out when they discover a non-recall level issue that dealerships need to know about. They can range from do this/don't do that to here's the exact instructions how to fix a problem. I amazed at how many dealerships don't search them when they have a problem they can't diagnose and resolve quickly. Think private Google search for GM technical issues.


Oohhh a TSB! Lol. Makes sense now. Without checking, i would almost say for certain there is for the drive shaft replacements. The service tech said it was GM that told him there were several complaints about a vibration or wobble in the front end and this is what they recommended to fix the problem. I will definitely ask and report back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Oohhh a TSB! Lol. Makes sense now. Without checking, i would almost say for certain there is for the drive shaft replacements. The service tech said it was GM that told him there were several complaints about a vibration or wobble in the front end and this is what they recommended to fix the problem. I will definitely ask and report back.


Thanks. I suspect there are several other CT members who can use this information.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

steve333 said:


> That's ridiculous, they should just give you a new car. I wonder with these common complaints if the 2013's are shipping with the same exact parts. Based on my history with the Cobalt I bet they are.



MAYBE with a FEW 2011 parts thrown in for good measure!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Technical Service Bulliten. GM sends them out when they discover a non-recall level issue that dealerships need to know about. They can range from do this/don't do that to here's the exact instructions how to fix a problem. I amazed at how many dealerships don't search them when they have a problem they can't diagnose and resolve quickly. Think private Google search for GM technical issues.


Dealers can also CALL a special GM number for help! I WONDER how many actually do that for "fear" of having GM think they are not a competent service department?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Dealers can also CALL a special GM number for help! I WONDER how many actually do that for "fear" of having GM think they are not a competent service department?


Agreed. A smart dealership will call, especially with GM wanting to improve their after-sale customer service. Modern cars are so complex that many times the only people who can really diagnose an odd problem are all on the team the designed that part of the car.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

2Dogzz said:


> Hey Xtreme. I'm just a touch bitter at the moment, and to be honest, if you were in my shoes, you would be too.


And that's completely understandable. It does not matter if the failure rate is 1 in 100,000 because when you have that 1, you do not care about the other 99,999 that were just fine.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I just saw this headline in Automotive News- *GM recalls over 426,000 cars in U.S. for gear issue-* and got all excited! I THOUGHT it was for the 2011 Cruze transmission shifting PROBLEM! :sad010:

WRONG- it's for the 2007-2010 Malibu, Pontiac G6 and Saturn Auras with 4 speed transmissions. It seems that the cars could roll when the driver thinks the car is in PARK! ****! I'll keep searching the net for solutions to tranny shifting for 2011 Cruzes!:sad010:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I just saw this headline in Automotive News- *GM recalls over 426,000 cars in U.S. for gear issue-* and got all excited! I THOUGHT it was for the 2011 Cruze transmission shifting PROBLEM! :sad010:
> 
> WRONG- it's for the 2007-2010 Malibu, Pontiac G6 and Saturn Auras with 4 speed transmissions. It seems that the cars could roll when the driver thinks the car is in PARK! ****! I'll keep searching the net for solutions to tranny shifting for 2011 Cruzes!:sad010:


That would be nice. The problem GM is recalling and fixing is the cheap piece of plastic that indicates what gear the automatic is in on the shift indicator. Chevrolet Malibu, Pontiac G6, Saturn Aura Recalled | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Hey Xtreme. I'm just a touch bitter at the moment, and to be honest, if you were in my shoes, you would be too. I'm fully aware of different manufactures issues however, i'm not with a different manufacturer...i'm with Chevrolet. I hope your new Cruze doesn't have issues. I'd be willing to trade you car for car... Time will tell after I get it back from the dealership, if it goes back in....it's staying there.


Shortly after college in 2008, I bought a 2005 Bonneville GXP with 45,800 miles on the clock. I figured, I did some hard work, I have a decent paying job, so why not? 275hp, a gorgeous sounding Northstar V8, and a very sexy looking car. I bought an aftermarket warranty for it _just in case_ for $2000 which would last for 4 years and 48k miles. 

2 weeks later, I blew a coil assembly. By 50k, all 4 rotors were warped and needed replacing. By 55k both front tie end rods were shot and needed replacing. That didn't annoy me; I figured it was just one small problem and some typical wear. 

Fast forward to 2011. I sold the car with 87k on the clock. By that point, I had the following repairs done:

Blown ignition coil
Broken temp gauge on gauge cluster
Creaking intermediate shaft
Defective foglight wiring harness
Leak in trunk that filled spare tire well with water when it rained
Both front bearings failed (twice)
Both rear bearings failed
Blown front engine mount
Water crossover gaskets failed
Steering gear failure
Steering pump failure
Blower motor failure
Water pump housing leak
Valve cover gasket (both) leak
Transmission pan gasket leak

Nissan Quality Guard Plus (my warranty) forked over *$7,200* in repairs on that car in the 39k miles and under 4 years I owned it. At the time that I sold the car, I also had badly leaking power steering lines (sending and receiving), and occasionally leaking oil cooler lines (sending and receiving) that weren't covered under the warranty. 


Trust me, _I know bitter_.


My advice is that you contact GM customer support and file a case if you haven't already. If you have, haunt them every other day to ask for an update on your car. Stay on top of it, and if it feels for even a second that customer support is not resolving your problem, demand an escalation to a district case manager.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*XtremeRevolution-*

I THINK you're comparing apples and oranges here. You bought a USED 3 year old car with 45,800 miles on it. God only knows how it was cared for/driven during those 45,800 miles!

2Dogzz is talking about a NEW car! My father always told me that when you buy a USED car, you are buying someone else's problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> *XtremeRevolution-*
> 
> I THINK you're comparing apples and oranges here. You bought a USED 3 year old car with 45,800 miles on it. God only knows how it was cared for/driven during those 45,800 miles!
> 
> 2Dogzz is talking about a NEW car! My father always told me that when you buy a USED car, you are buying someone else's problem.


You missed the point of why I said what I did. The point was to show that I know exactly how he feels. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You missed the point of why I said what I did. The point was to show that I know exactly how he feels.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I THINK his bitterness is a little deeper than yours was. Even I would expect problems with a used car! His car only had 2,100 MILES and was brand NEW. You don't expect problems like this so early with a new car. I'm sure he paid a lot more for his Cruze than you paid for your USED Bonneville. That was my point. AT any rate, I'm thrilled that you have NO problems with your Cruze and hope that 2Dogzz resolves his.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

Ollo! Got my wheels back yesterday, picked it up late so no service tech to speak to before leaving. Did a quick once around and left. First thing I noticed, car was filthy, sat at the dealership for almost 2 weeks and they didn't wash it. Not a big deal i know but where's the customer service? First 3shifts with new tranny parts was like driving my 98 Regal GS with sport mode turned on, very quick and hard. Certainly not what I expected and not like any other Cruze i've been in before. I drove the car straight home. When i got home, i popped the hood to survey the work that was done, cam shaft actuator valve, serp belt and new water pump. To my surprise, I noticed that my license plate (on the front here in Ontario) had been severely damaged. The plate was dented and slightly folded and paint or color had been scuffed off in several places. My car while at the dealership had run into something or been hit! WTH! Pissed! Next thing i notice after the hood is up, all parts that were taken off to fix prior issues look as though they were taken off and thrown on the ground, all scuffed up and scratched and covered in grease. Again WTF? For peace of mind only, i also checked the oil as i had asked for it to be changed as it looked dirty prior to dropping it off at the dealership (only 7500kms @ 54% and dirty, is that normal?). When i pulled the dip stick, guess what, the oil was still black and low. Another WTF! I paid to have this done and it wasn't!
Not sure what I've gotten myself into but i am deeply regretting buying a new vehicle from GM.
To sum up, after 2 weeks at the dealership. My tranny had work done to it but in my opinion, is still not shifting properly. It's not slipping as it was but is now shifting to quickly and hard into gear. I can still smell coolant (hopefully this is residual and will go away). Parts that were taken off to perform repairs are now damaged and not in new condition as they were when dropped off. My vehicle was damaged (basically a minor accident) while in the care of the dealership. Work i paid for (oil change) was not done.
Anyone want to buy a White 2012 1.4 Turbo with RS and Pioneer package? Grrrr. Going back to dealership tonight after work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2Dogzz - first, call GM Canada and complain - forcefully. Next, find a different dealership. It sounds like the one you're using is staffed by a bunch of trained monkeys.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

obermd said:


> 2Dogzz - first, call GM Canada and complain - forcefully. Next, find a different dealership. It sounds like the one you're using is staffed by a bunch of trained monkeys.


Hey obermd. Done already. They LOVE me! Lol. Went back in last night after speaking to GM Canada. They (dealership) admitted to forgetting to change the oil. This was completed while i waited by "5" techs in a very timely manor. They also admitted to damaging my vehicle. Apparently the device or machine used to maneuver the vehicle around in the shop while the tranny was out, was somehow pushed into the car and not reported. I'm now waiting for a new lower grille insert, new license plate holder and of course, new license plates. According to the tech, there is a TSB for the tranny problem, water pump issue and front end vibration. I'm going to check my work orders to see if there's any information i can pass on.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The Cruze sounds like my Cobalt. TSBs all over the place, dealers not knowing what or how to fix problems, multiple issues.
GM just can't seem to get their act together.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

yet we all go back......:question:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2Dogzz said:


> Hey obermd. Done already. They LOVE me! Lol. Went back in last night after speaking to GM Canada. They (dealership) admitted to forgetting to change the oil. This was completed while i waited by "5" techs in a very timely manor. They also admitted to damaging my vehicle. Apparently the device or machine used to maneuver the vehicle around in the shop while the tranny was out, was somehow pushed into the car and not reported. I'm now waiting for a new lower grille insert, new license plate holder and of course, new license plates. According to the tech, there is a TSB for the tranny problem, water pump issue and front end vibration. I'm going to check my work orders to see if there's any information i can pass on.


Hopefully they'll get it right this time. It's amazing how much some dealership service departments get when GM is watching them.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2Dogzz said:


> yet we all go back......:question:


Maybe a lot of us have reached their limit of goodwill towards GM. This was supposed to be the 'New' GM and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## 2Dogzz (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm back. Lol. Got my car back last week in September after a 2 week visit. GM said tranny was fixed. Bahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! It is now back in for identical and additional transmission problems. The car is now jerking forward when first put into "D" after being parked. I'm also experiencing a no power sensation, i've watched my speedo go upwards of 6000RPM while the car barely moves. I was almost rear ended on the highway when i had to suddenly slam on my brakes after a car spun out in front of me and crashed into the median. When i got off the brakes and back on the gas, there was no power for 1-3 seconds until finally it banged hard into gear and i was able to swerve around the car. WTF GM!!! My "service theft deterrent system" is continually coming on and in some cases the car will not turn over until i take the key out, wait a few minutes and try again. This is also on top of other electrical issues my car is having. 
There was talk of a buy back from the VP of my dealership. I said GREAT!!!!! I was called back 3 days later and told by the same person who mentioned the buy back that i must have misunderstood and to get my car in for another look. I complained to GM customer service but have heard nothing back yet. 
Long time GM customer is heading out the door to never look back if something isn't done and soon.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM pulled the same crap with me with my Cobalt. Bring your car in and we'll see what we can do. The answer was nothing.
Happened one more time after that.
Fool me once.......


----------



## Jwesty (Aug 21, 2013)

My 2012 is having all the same power and tranny problems, so I guess they didn't fix it..


----------

